# Looking for farm (rental?) in SW Michigan



## Clarsair (Apr 30, 2014)

My husband just accepted a job in Michigan, so we're working on how to move our homestead farm (9 goats, 5 pigs, 10 chickens, 8 guineas, and two livestock guardian dogs) from Illinois to Michigan. 

We'd have to sell our current house and/or land before buying there, so we're looking at trying to rent for now. 

Although we've seen plenty of listings at all kinds of price ranges of suitable property for sale, I'm not finding anything for rent. Do such places exist? I haven't found anything on the various realtor sites. Craigslist is a little more promising, but nothing yet there, either. 

Any suggestions of other places to look to find out about renting a farm with a house? (Within half an hour or so from St. Joseph would be ideal.) 

Thanks.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

My advice is to be very careful where you choose to live in SW lower MI. Some areas are not to nice and some downright dangerous. I would not be surprised if you may have problems finding a rental.


----------



## Clarsair (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks. We've been warned away from Benton Harbor and its schools. (We have a first and a third grader.) I'm concerned about schools - we're coming from a small town school that has a "9" Great Schools rating, and most of the schools in the areas we're looking at are much lower than that. (Don't know how accurate the rating is for quality of education...) 

Hard to know what's good and not before you get to a place or know somebody.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

What county did your husband get a job in, and how far is he willing to commute each way?

If you wish to take this to pm, that is fine.


----------



## Clarsair (Apr 30, 2014)

Berrien County, St. Joseph. So, we're looking for a farm or house and land in Berrien and Van Buren counties. Buying is still an option, too. He'd like to drive no more than half an hour from home to work, but we'd probably consider a little further. Paw Paw is looking good to us.


----------

